# Very Serious Question:



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

Why does everyone in here who has knowledge (in some way shape or form) just get sarcastic and try to clown everyone that asks a question?

People who posted years ag0 (when I first joined LIL) always had something to say. THey helped, it was thumbs up for everyone.

Seems like now everyone wants to just clown and prove someone else stupid....

Can we get through a few threads without Brahma, Iban, Draar, etc etc making harsh comments to people?


There was a time when this forum didnt have many posts, but the ones that were here brought knowledge and opinions.

Not calling anyone out, im just stating my observation. Wish this forum was more helpful and not so harsh and critical.


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

i agree, people are probably afraid to ask real questions now because they know theyre just going to get ridiculed instead of helped.


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

ifr the noobs new how to use a seach button or google they wouldn't be asking such stupid fucking questions and getting sarcastic answers

hell............this link was posted by brian to try and help with the stupid ass questions

http://quadrasub.netfirms.com/


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

i think the biggest part of the problem is people just ask questions without even bothering to look around. ive seen wuite a few times when someone would ask something, and there would be the same sopic on the same page with all the answers.

(not stereo related but stil...) other times its just plain stupidity and ignorance. people asking something like "my taillight doesnt work, why?" no details at all about anything. or they dont even bither to check the bulb or fuse. people like that deserve to get clowned. 

if you have a legitimate question and youve looked around for answers, check everything you could by yourself, then post it. but if you just post without looking into it, you totally deserve to get clowned on. IMO


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by weasle421_@Jun 2 2005, 12:58 PM
> *ifr the noobs new how to use a seach button or google they wouldn't be asking such stupid fucking questions and getting sarcastic answers
> 
> hell............this link was posted by brian to try and help with the stupid ass questions
> ...


beat me to it. i agree totally


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by weasle421_@Jun 2 2005, 10:58 AM
> *ifr the noobs new how to use a seach button or google they wouldn't be asking such stupid fucking questions and getting sarcastic answers
> 
> hell............this link was posted by brian to try and help with the stupid ass questions
> ...



Understood, then PM them and let them know, do a google search, or say simply


Search the net, there are answers there.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by First Class Customs_@Jun 2 2005, 11:05 AM
> *i think the biggest part of the problem is people just ask questions without even bothering to look around. ive seen wuite a few times when someone would ask something, and there would be the same sopic on the same page with all the answers.
> 
> (not stereo related but stil...) other times its just plain stupidity and ignorance. people asking something like "my taillight doesnt work, why?" no details at all about anything. or they dont even bither to check the bulb or fuse. people like that deserve to get clowned.
> ...



There are better ways to go about it then making them look completely retarted, maybe they are asking a real question?

Again, I answered this already.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by First Class Customs_@May 31 2005, 07:22 AM
> *its easy to fix....
> 
> first get a tape measure, one that measures in centimeters, a few small zip ties, 2 butt connectors, and a flat head screwdriver. now set the cd player down on a firm surface. wood, metal and concrete are good choices. youll need to detahc the face next, set the face on top of the cd player so it doesnt get misplaced. to ensure that everything goes as planned and you dont miss, take some electrical tape, the colored kind is better because its more visible, take a piece of tape and go from one corner of the cd player to the other diagonal corner, making sure to go over the detached face, this will keep it in place better, then go from the other remaining diagonal corners. this will form an x, holding both pieces firmly togther. now we can begin... the best tool to fix the problem is a good sized sledge hammer, 10lbs or so is best. lift the sledge hgih above your head and swiftly bring it down onto the "x" you formed with the tape. then go to a good stereo shop and buy a high quality cd player, test the new cd player to make sure it doesnt damage your cd's. it should work just fine. now give yourself a pat on the back for doing such a good job
> [snapback]3203888[/snapback]​*





> _Originally posted by First Class Customs+May 31 2005, 10:14 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this was just two minutes of looking, I thought this was a car audio related forum?


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

but maybe they are completely retarded if they cant look around?


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

if ya don't like it go somewhere else :wave:


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

if he has a cd player from 1984 that he got ripped and paid $700 for and its screwing up his cds its obviously time for a new one. common sense. 

and btw i wasnt making him look like a retard or clowning on him. i was joking with him, gettin the idea to him to get a new one. he flipped out on everyone so he got clowned. end of story


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

alot of the knowlegable people get tested alot. . . somebody is always out to prove them wrong. . 

They could probably be a little more leniant at times with the noobs

but sometimes. . .stupid questions deserve stupid replies. .


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by First Class Customs_@Jun 2 2005, 02:14 PM
> *if he has a cd player from 1984 that he got ripped and paid $700 for and its screwing up his cds its obviously time for a new one. common sense.
> 
> and btw i wasnt making him look like a retard or clowning on him. i was joking with him, gettin the idea to him to get a new one. he flipped out on everyone so he got clowned. end of story
> [snapback]3214234[/snapback]​*


you have a good point, in that most of the noobs on here don't have a sense of humor


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jun 2 2005, 11:15 AM
> *alot of the knowlegable people get tested alot. . . somebody is always out to prove them wrong. .
> 
> They could probably be a little more leniant at times with the noobs
> ...



I do not disagree. I also think there are better ways to handle this stuff. This forum could once again be a place where people come to get advice on car audio.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by First Class Customs_@Jun 2 2005, 11:14 AM
> *if he has a cd player from 1984 that he got ripped and paid $700 for and its screwing up his cds its obviously time for a new one. common sense.
> 
> and btw i wasnt making him look like a retard or clowning on him. i was joking with him, gettin the idea to him to get a new one. he flipped out on everyone so he got clowned. end of story
> [snapback]3214234[/snapback]​*



There is no end of story, and you could use you PM and tell him what you think, but you dont look any bigger talking all that mess to him or me for that matter.

If I was a mod things would be different here.


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

thankfully you aren't a mod


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

Well if Iwaited another year before i posted again, im sure most of the trouble would be gone.


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

sounds like a plan :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i know i'm not innocent to this, but it's getting tiring to sit there and clown someone simply because they run sony or jl or jvc....roadgear...you should know better...lol, but its getting retarded to sit there and clown someone because of their financial state, and that they don't know its junk, wtf? all i have is the stock radio in my truck, i don't have the luxury of spending a couple hundred on some subs and an amp right now, and i sure as heck ain't gonna buy sony, the only system i have setup right now is in my bedroom, 2 10's a custom made center, and 2 bose 201 series III from 1991, the 2 10's are in home made box's and so is the center channel(obviously) people clown me left and right for the bose, but personally, they sound better than most brand new home audio speakers today. the thing is those we need to stop clowning people because of what they run, there is a better way to say that their stuff is junk, rather than saying "your stupid, you wasted your money hahah, go buy this quadrasub", childish games is all its been lately. i might not be the smartest about car audio, but i know where to research for products, i've been into audio equipment since i was 9 years old, and its always changing, the stuff that was good 10 years ago......alot of it is better than the junk today...the games are off from me, i can't speak for the other "guru's" as they call themselfs(LOL) if they will stop, but you are right on the note that people should learn how to look rather than jumping in and asking a question that could be 4 lines from the top....


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Jun 2 2005, 12:54 PM
> *Why does everyone in here who has knowledge (in some way shape or form) just get sarcastic and try to clown everyone that asks a question?
> 
> People who posted years ag0 (when I first joined LIL) always had something to say. THey helped, it was thumbs up for everyone.
> ...


We get sarcastic because most questions could be answered by using 2 minutes and a search button, or because somebody who THINKS they know something whore the thread and need corrected.

When you posted years ago, maybe everybody knew an equal amount of nothing and agreed with all the myths and BS they were fed?

I don't post on every thread, nor do I whore up some threads like some people, posting stupid shit, just a smiley face, or complaining about the answers they were given to the question they asked. And no, I'm not refering to Brahma Brian or Draarong. There are many people that post that wont accept the opinion they asked for, and thats where the sarcasm starts.

If you can't accept the answer, don't ask the question. If you aren't 100% sure of your answer to a question, don't post it, or AT LEAST say you are unsure.

And for the record, this is me:

[attachmentid=181049]


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 2 2005, 01:01 PM
> *We get sarcastic because most questions could be answered by using 2 minutes and a search button, or because somebody who THINKS they know something whore the thread and need corrected.
> 
> When you posted years ago, maybe everybody knew an equal amount of nothing and agreed with all the myths and BS they were fed?
> ...


in the end, if i really am wrong, i sit there and say i'm stupid, and find out i learned somethin new....lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't plan to change the way I post here for ANYONE...
There are dozens of people that can come forth and say I helped them,
some more than others...
I can post several series of PM's where I have spent an entire week replying back and forth helping people with specific problems and large projects...
This forum has a "ignore user" feature, if you add someone to your ignored users list, you do not see ANY posts made by them...
If anyone has a problem with the way I post, I strongly suggest you add "Brahma Brian" to that list...

If you are unfamiliar with this feature, here is a screenshot to help you out...

[attachmentid=181133]


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Jun 2 2005, 01:54 PM
> *Why does everyone in here who has knowledge (in some way shape or form) just get sarcastic and try to clown everyone that asks a question?
> 
> People who posted years ag0 (when I first joined LIL) always had something to say. THey helped, it was thumbs up for everyone.
> ...


Yeah, you would never call anyone out... :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Yeah, so I was cruising around LIL and came across an interesting thread...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=178897


----------



## skirtn66belair (Apr 18, 2002)

I think this forum is very good. Helps alot. And brahma and Iban are some of the ones that helped me out.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skirtn66belair_@Jun 3 2005, 01:55 AM
> *I think this forum is very good.  Helps alot.  And brahma and Iban are some of the ones that helped me out.
> [snapback]3217725[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

if you dont have anything nice to say...................................


you guys no the rest, if you dont use google, do a search


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

i think its funny how people liek myself, brahma, iban, ect. who actually help people out 99% of the time, make a sacrastic remark here and there, and thats all that gets remembered, "your always sarcastic". what about the hundreds of other times we were helpful?

if someone says there roadgear subs arent loud and want box specs to make them louder. they DESERVE to get clowned. 

if someone asks an obvious question, that they obviously ddnt bother to look around for the answer, and you get sarcastic with them, and they flip out and it turns to an argument how is that OUR fault?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by First Class Customs_@Jun 3 2005, 07:42 AM
> *i think its funny how people liek myself, brahma, iban, ect. who actually help people out 99% of the time, make a sacrastic remark here and there, and thats all that gets remembered, "your always sarcastic". what about the hundreds of other times we were helpful?
> 
> if someone says there roadgear subs arent loud and want box specs to make them louder. they DESERVE to get clowned.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 2 2005, 05:44 PM
> *Yeah, so I was cruising around LIL and came across an interesting thread...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=178897
> [snapback]3215821[/snapback]​*


um, your cool? what was the point of this?


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

funny you ask that when i first posted you did that to me talking shit and all did is ask a question


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PimPinD.com_@Jun 3 2005, 08:09 AM
> *funny you ask that when i first posted you did that to me talking shit  and all did is ask a question
> [snapback]3218593[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: i don't see me in here.... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=174858&hl=


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

looks like i laughed at what seans said in this one, but thats about it, then i started looking for the amp online, and couldn't find it..... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=175405&hl=


so what about talking shit and making fun?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i must've been talking shit in this post as well

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=175923&hl=

and this one

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=177391&hl=

and this one

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=177343&hl=

don't confuse me with other people.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 2 2005, 03:35 PM
> *I don't plan to change the way I post here for ANYONE...
> There are dozens of people that can come forth and say I helped them,
> some more than others...
> ...


'

I aint trying to be robin hood here Mr Fantastic, I am merely stating the fact that this forum is becoming swamped with uneducated, sarcastic, nonsense smilies and answeres, there is a "OFF TOPIC" forum if you feel the need to clown and be an ass, and since this bothered you enough to paste some picture and give a 10 mile explanation of your actions and wh you dont plan to change, I guess this was directed at you.


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Jun 2 2005, 02:54 PM
> *Why does everyone in here who has knowledge (in some way shape or form) just get sarcastic and try to clown everyone that asks a question?
> 
> People who posted years ag0 (when I first joined LIL) always had something to say. THey helped, it was thumbs up for everyone.
> ...



LOOK man I am a NOOB too. this forum is not for the ORDINARY.
People who can work with electronics like we can are very sensitive to ignorant comments. nothing personal. IF you dont know your shit thats cool because i feel you, and i will help all of you to get that competition sound. but i also feel these guys because this shit is for the more intelligent. most people cant even hook up a head unit (for all they care the shit is in japanesse the way they look at it). for people like me its perfect sense to know what color wire makes this or that happen. dont be discouraged just try to be the best :thumbsup: 
then you will have intelligent comments for us or blow our heads out the water when we quote dumb shit. (know your shit and what your talking about)


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Jun 3 2005, 11:56 AM
> *I aint trying to be robin hood here Mr Fantastic, I am merely stating the fact that this forum is becoming swamped with uneducated, sarcastic, nonsense smilies and answeres, there is a "OFF TOPIC" forum if you feel the need to clown and be an ass, and since this bothered you enough to paste some picture and give a 10 mile explanation of your actions and wh you dont plan to change, I guess this was directed at you.
> [snapback]3219027[/snapback]​*


You haven't been here long enough to judge me, you just happened to see a few posts where I let my wits shine through...
I have looked through several pages of your posts, you don't appear to bring much to the table here except for starting arguements with individuals that obviously know more than you do about mobile audio...
I explained in great detail (including a picture) how to add me to your ignored users list...
I suggest you do that as soon as possible...

I also like your request to be a moderator on this forum, I find that utterly hilarious... 

"Mr Fantastic"... I like that, ALOT...
It will now be used as my member title on this forum... :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Ed_@Jun 2 2005, 01:56 PM
> *i agree, people are probably afraid to ask real questions now because they know theyre just going to get ridiculed instead of helped.
> [snapback]3214185[/snapback]​*


They just P.M. Ibanender and myself, rather than posting in the public forum...
We each get P.M.'s almost daily from people who want actual help and see from reading the forum that we will be able to help them...
Most of the P.M's I get are from brand new members that have no posts, or that have never posted in the Car Stereo forum before...
In addition, I also help several members of this forum VIA AIM instant messenger...
Yes, I agree that there are a few issues with some of the posters in this section, but I believe the focus is on the wrong members...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 3 2005, 11:59 AM
> *They just P.M. Ibanender and myself, rather than posting in the public forum...
> We each get P.M.'s almost daily from people who want actual help and see from reading the forum that we will be able to help them...
> Most of the P.M's I get are from brand new members that have no posts, or that have never posted in the Car Stereo forum before...
> ...


Yup, its true.....

BTW S10laynframe, take a look at your own posts as well as everybody elses.... we aren't the ones leaving smiley faces and BS replies till they are provoked. If people wouldn't be so uptight about their ignorance there wouldn't be problems at all. If you dont know, dont act like you do, and if you want to learn, accept being wrong sometimes.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

you know, some people are just fast to ask for opinions. . but even faster to act like they know it all. 

Seems like not only do you give good decent replies around here, but then you have to defend them by the other morons that try to prove you wrong to make them out to look as if they are the all knowing car audio gods.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 3 2005, 10:59 AM
> *They just P.M. Ibanender and myself, rather than posting in the public forum...
> We each get P.M.'s almost daily from people who want actual help and see from reading the forum that we will be able to help them...
> Most of the P.M's I get are from brand new members that have no posts, or that have never posted in the Car Stereo forum before...
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

brian helped me out on aim last night finding an amp-- i lost that RF btw, im watchin the MTX


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@Jun 3 2005, 02:32 PM
> *brian helped me out on aim last night finding an amp-- i lost that RF btw, im watchin the MTX
> [snapback]3220008[/snapback]​*


speaking of helping, i better check your other topic.....idk if the phantom grill i mentioned would work or not...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@Jun 3 2005, 04:32 PM
> *brian helped me out on aim last night finding an amp-- i lost that RF btw, im watchin the MTX
> [snapback]3220008[/snapback]​*


I'd rather see you get the MTX anyway, don't miss out on that one unless it goes above the shipped price I told you last night...


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

i got the MTX, yeah yeah brian you get it if i ever sell it


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@Jun 4 2005, 11:13 AM
> *i got the MTX, yeah yeah brian you get it if i ever sell it
> [snapback]3223422[/snapback]​*


give ya 300 bux.....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@Jun 4 2005, 01:13 PM
> *i got the MTX, yeah yeah brian you get it if i ever sell it
> [snapback]3223422[/snapback]​*


Daz rite!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 4 2005, 01:51 PM
> *give ya 300 bux.....
> [snapback]3223514[/snapback]​*


Nice try...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe+Jun 2 2005, 02:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[attachmentid=211455]


:0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

oh damn!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

It has gotten alot worse over the years, at least Castawaywilson, gave decent answers


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

i'd go to an audio site for actual audio advice. 

that part of this forum is pretty much useless.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jul 11 2005, 10:55 PM
> *i'd go to an audio site for actual audio advice.
> 
> that part of this forum is pretty much useless.
> [snapback]3397916[/snapback]​*


Yeah, we suck! :thumbsdown:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

kinda like this.......

i can go to joe's cheverolet and buy a car from smart ass joe who really knows his cars but is such a jackass that it isn't worth it or i can go to mike's cheverolet and buy from a guy that knows his cars and gets his message across without makin you wanna slap him.........

who would you go to?

not sayin that you don't know car audio but why be such a smarmy little jerk?

all sites have the guys with poor social skills such as yourself but with so many to choose from why even bother?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

If "this part of the forum is usless" and since you dont post here, how can you know what REALLY takes place?
I don't come to the Hydraulics forum to pester anyone about there posting etiquette, why come here and do the same?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

The forum is only as useless as the people posting. By posting saying the forum is worthless, you are making it more worthless. By posting for the first time ever in this forum talking shit, you're doing nothing but proving your ignorance and wasting bandwidth.

Try posting in this section before you talk shit about it, quit listening to what your little buddies tell you to say so they wont look as stupid as they are.


----------

